# Stallone's "Bullet to the Head" on home video July 16th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Gets viewers’ pulses moving...with wit and style”

- Mick LaSalle, San Francisco Chronicle



EXPERIENCE FULL-THROTTLE REVENGE WHEN

BULLET TO THE HEAD

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK and DIGITAL DOWNLOAD

ON JULY 16 FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT GROUP



Blu-ray includes UltraVioletÔ



Burbank, CA, May 29, 2013 – Blood will boil and revenge will be sought as “Bullet to the Head” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital Download on July 16 from Warner Home Entertainment Group. Starring the legendary Sylvester Stallone, “Bullet to the Head” follows the unexpected alliance of a New Orleans hit man and a by-the-book Washington D.C. detective on a thrilling quest for payback.



Directed by Walter Hill (“Undisputed,” “Last Man Standing”), “Bullet to the Head” also stars Sung Kang, Sarah Shahi, Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje, Christian Slater, John Seda, Weronika Rosati and Jason Momoa.



“Bullet to the Head” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99. The Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray, and the theatrical version in standard definition on DVD. The Blu-ray Combo Pack also includes UltraViolet which allows consumers to download and instantly stream the standard definition theatrical version of the film to a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players.* 



SYNOPSIS



Based on Alexis Nolent's French graphic novel, Du Plomb Dans La Tete, “Bullet to the Head” tells the story of a New Orleans hit man (Stallone) and a DC cop (Kang) who form an unlikely alliance to bring down the killers of their respective partners.





BLU-RAY ELEMENTS



“Bullet to the Head” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special feature:



Bullet to the Head: Mayhem Inc.: Get ripped with Sylvester Stallone as he blasts his way through gun training and action choreography as he preps for a bone-crushing axe fight.



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On July 16, “Bullet to the Head” will be available for download from online retailers including iTunes, Xbox, PlayStation, Amazon, Vudu and CinemaNow.



The film will also available digitally in High Definition (HD) VOD and Standard Definition (SD) VOD from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ULTRAVIOLET



*UltraViolet allows you to collect, watch and share movies and TV shows in a whole new way. Available with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs, DVDs and Digital Downloads, UltraViolet lets you create a digital collection of movies and TV shows. Services such as Flixster and VUDU allow you to instantly stream and download UltraViolet content across a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players. Restrictions and limitations apply. Go to ultraviolet.flixster.com/info for details. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99



Standard Street Date: July 16, 2013

BD Languages: English

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish

Running Time: 92 minutes

Rating: R for strong violence, bloody images, language, some nudity and brief drug use

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

